# Ice the Fox (Sprite Sheet)



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

Please tell me what you think of him!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

thats awsome     

he looks sort of like Tales... only blue     

*runs off to animate*


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> thats awsome
> 
> he looks sort of like Tales... only blue
> 
> *runs off to animate*


 Yeah. I'm thinking the original maker of these sprites re-edited some MegaMan sprites and stuck Tails' head on.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, thats what it looks like     

they gave him a helmet too.

all in all though, looks great


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the best sprite is the Machine Gun. It looks... Somewhat authentic!


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

Did you make those?  I don't think so...


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Jun 4, 2005)

another great sprite made by ultra byte * hey that rymes!*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Did you make those?  I don't think so...


 It says relcolored by him....read before you post.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Please tell me what you think of him!


 Wow...
You are a good recolorer!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you. I'm going to make more coustom sprites later.


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is wrong with you?!  I read it, but he DID not rip those hinmself.  Now, if you would be so kind to please shutup and stop being a jerk to me for little things, I'd GREATLY appreciate it. :angry:  Don't even talk to me at all.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY! You guys, stop! I don't want this as a flame thread.... But yeah. I didn't make those myself.


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not the one flaming here.

OK, thanks, because I'm pretty sure I saw those somewhere and I thought you shuold probably have given credit to the maker.      

But then someone has to come in...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I could, but I sadly lost the URL to the site it was on.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, and here's my latest sprite: Shade.






He works for Wolf, and is Ice's rival.


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

It's like a double-lightsaber.     			  Cool.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

yah it is awsome it looks like a ruler in the thrid one to the right. :lol:


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

Do you mind if I make my own from that sheet?  

It isn't your sheet, but I'd bet you want to know first.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Do you mind if I make my own from that sheet?


 Yeah, kinda...People are cramping my style...


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, if you don't want me to, I won't.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay. But I swear. It's probably just me, but ever since I made my sprite shop, people cramped my style and started their own. BAMBAM! is the only shop I was cool with... But now he has a bunch of people in his buisness. (Not saying you are a bad spriter, BAMBAM!.) I'm still wondering if I should join him, cause I was supposed to.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

The PM will tell you why. And I have another reason too!


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, saying people are cramping your style because they are spriting too is not really fair.  It's not like there haven't been sprite shops here before.  A sprite shop isn't your idea at all...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Well, saying people are cramping your style because they are spriting too is not really fair.  It's not like there haven't been sprite shops here before.  A sprite shop isn't your idea at all...


 I guess... I was the one who brought it back, though...


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep.  I won't take any of your sprite ideas.  :no:


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool. Thanks.


----------

